# Venus Williams exits Madrid Open



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Venus Williams joined sister Serena on the sidelines of the Madrid Open on Tuesday after the third-ranked American player was beaten 6-3, 3-6, 7-5 by Alisa Kleybanova.


----------

